# Probador de tiras led.



## yosimiro (Sep 18, 2015)

Este enlace lleva a un tutorial de como hacer un probador de tiras led.

http://www.clubdelservice.com/c/bib...campaign=bibliatvled&utm_content=clase-gratis


Yo ingresé bien, espero que vosotros también.


----------

